# It's Official: Vaping makes you really .... (sensored)



## johan (26/10/14)

Came across this article - might answer some of your unanswered questions by: James Dunworth.

A new study is arousing great interest in China after being published in "China Science Daily"
http://www.ecigarettedirect.co.uk/ashtray-blog/2011/06/electronic-cigarettes-make-you-horny.html

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre (26/10/14)

Hilarious. And the researcher has the most appropriate name! No more Rhino horn required.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (26/10/14)

Bwahahahahaha now everyone is going to vape  so funny 


Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (26/10/14)

Andre said:


> Hilarious. And the researcher has the most appropriate name! No more Rhino horn required.



ROFL - only you that will spot that!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (26/10/14)

Lol classic!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (26/10/14)

So that sexplains all those kinky dreams !!! 

Vape the Planet

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

